# Husky Brute Electric Jacks - Opinions?



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

My jack on my 2010 250RS seems to be taking a crap - it's very hard to crank, even with no weight on the jack. It used to spin feely when there was no weight on it. I'm assuming I beat the hell out of it jacking up the back of my Armada to put the weight distribution bars on it. It's going in to get the camper inspected and jack looked at next week. It could be a simple fix, but if not, I'm inclined to replace it with an electric jack. I've looked at Barker, Atwood, and the Husky. The Husky Brute 4500# seems relatively new, and I haven't seen it reviewed much. It's total overkill I know, but I honestly really have to jack up the rear of that Armada, it sits high on it's own, and sinks low and then has to be jacked back high for the WD bars. Those reviews out there are good - it's a ball screw, which seems to be recommended. Only a 1 year warranty against Atwood's 2 year. The cost is also much better than Barker and Atwood (almost a 100 bucks less at my dealer). I'm willing to pay more if the reviews are awful, but I also like to spend less if possible.









The biggest driver for my leaning towards it (other than cost) is that it's a ball screw (seems they are more durable), the adjustible foot (more lift), and the 4500lb lift capacity. Barker and Atwood would be 3500lb. I'm sure that would be enoough, but again, I'm leaning towards overkill based on my prior horse trailer jack experiences (they fail too) and how much I know I lift the Armada when I hook up.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had the same Husky Brute on my old Jayco Toy Hauler and switch it to my Outback 277RL.
No problems & works great. Would buy one again if needed.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I have one on my 280 and I love it! The remote is handy as well.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

When I purchased my 210RS at Lakeshore RV, I had them install a Husky Brute HB3000. I am not fond of hand cranking and the electric jack is the ticket. I had a problem with the jack after just a short time. The machined ball in the top of the tube fractured and the foot slipped from the main tube. The jack was useless but luckily I still had the hand crank. I swapped out the two and our trip was fine.

I thought I'd have a problem with Husky corporate but just the opposite. They were very responsible to their product. I talked with a customer service rep and she had me go to a local RV sales store. She told me that with no additional charge to me a HB4500 would be my exchange jack. I have had the 4500 on the TT for almost 3 years and it has been flawless. Husky stands by their product line and customer service is spot on good.

One other comment. You mention that your TV sags a lot when coupled to your TT. I installed Firestone Ride-Rite air springs on my 2003 Silverado. Amazing devices to help stay level and compensate for differing loads. Check at Firestone Ride-Rite Worth every penny.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I installed the Husky Brute 4500 with the optional wireless remote on my camper. It works flawlessly. I like how I can remove the pin in the leg and adjust it down to the ground prior to activating the jack which increases it lifting height. With the wireless remote, I can stand at the side where my level is and not have to run from the jack back to the side back to the jack to get the level just right. In order to make it fit with the LP cover, I had to remove the 7way plug holder from back side of the jack. I ended up mounting that the to LP cover with a few stainless rivets.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Love my Husky Brute 4500...


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

love mine also. two seasons and no issues. definitely go for the higher rating 4500lb jack


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! This helps my decision greatly!!!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wasn't even considering an electric jack but now seeing this thread I think you all just helped me spend some money on a husky 4500!!


----------

